# Blaupunkt Car Radio cutting out



## ineedmunchies (Mar 1, 2012)

My Blaupunkt car stereo keeps intermittently cutting out, it sounds as if the audio stops in certain speakers but carries on in other ones. It's hard to check for certain as it only seems to happen when driving. This intermittent loss of sound in some speakers made me think that it may be a loose connection somewhere. However I then noticed that the small EQ/Volume level meter on the display completely maxes out whenever the sound cuts out so it made me think that it may be another issue. Does any one have any experience with this or any inclination as to what may be causing the problem? 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like a faulty head unit


----------

